# I want it easy!



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2005)

One thing our current situation is showing me is that I want an easy life. I am ashamed to admit that, but while I want to serve the Lord as much as possible and have these big dreams of making a big difference in the lives of children for Jesus, I want it all to just come about easily and without any fuss.

Terrible isn't it?

As I face all the work it's going to take to start our own small home for troubled teen girls, part of me is excited, and part of me is just sick. 

At my current work place I have it made. We make a good salary, the job is easy for us, we pay our bills, have a spending "fun money" account, and just sort of breeze through life day to day. I have not been real happy over the years because I am not making much of a difference in the lives of the kids we serve and I am NOT challanged at all, but yet I am content in alot of other ways.

I am pretty confident that our current situation is happening to push me and drive me into moving on ideas I've had for a long, long time and paid lip service to as well. But yet it is going to be HARD, it is going to be a struggle and it is going to consume our lives. But I DO want to do it!

But as I ashamedly said, I want it to be easy.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 27, 2005)

I hear ya, Brother Adam; me too!

I heard someone explain it like this:

It is sometimes better to have a lot of pain than simply a little. Because a LOT of pain will cause you to change what a little pain will only condition you to endure.

Perhaps you're right in your realization that the frustration you feel in your current workplace is to be used as a catalyst to move you forward in a bigger and better direction. Its always very difficult to see God's hand at work, and it usually comes in a form we would not have thought of (or even liked), and we tend not to recognize it except in hindsight. At least, that has been my perception...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh I know that seems to be the way it works so often. I am just sort of denying that right now waiting for the Lord to cause everything needed for us to do this to just magically appear.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2005)

I can relate too, brother! 

Newton's First Law: "Every object remains in a state of rest or of uniform motion in a straight line unless acted upon by an outside force." 

I often have to beseech the Lord for grace to deal with my spiritual inertia. Santification is a painful process.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I can relate too, brother!
> 
> Newton's First Law: "Every object remains in a state of rest or of uniform motion in a straight line unless acted upon by an outside force."
> ...



Great interpretation Andrew. I didn't know that Newton also had spiritual laws. Maybe he didn't know it either. But it sure teaches us a lot. You could also have quoted Rocky, "No pain, no gain." (Or was it someone esle? Anyways, we can call it Rocky's spiritual law. ) Anyways, thanks for that bit of insight. 

Adam, I agree with Andrew. If you weren't going through this, then I'd be worried.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Feb 27, 2005)

Adam,

I know the feeling. Energy comes in waves. Then there are those days when you throw your hands up and say, "nobody cares, nobody." That's when my wife is a blessing to pull me out of myself.

ldh


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



When I hear the phrase "spiritual law" I get nervous because of my Campus Crusade for Christ background, but there are many physical principles which relate to Biblical spiritual truths. 

I dunno about Rocky, though. Mr. T, however, claims to be a born-again Christian. I pity the fool! 

http://www.answers.com/topic/mr-t


----------



## turmeric (Feb 28, 2005)

Eye of the Tiger! Eye of the Tiger!


----------



## JohnV (Feb 28, 2005)

> When I hear the phrase "spiritual law" I get nervous because of my Campus Crusade for Christ background, but there are many physical principles which relate to Biblical spiritual truths.
> 
> I dunno about Rocky, though. Mr. T, however, claims to be a born-again Christian. I pity the fool!
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/mr-t


I don't have that background, and I had second thoughts before posting it. 

As for Mr. T, well, I'll just watch the old A-team reruns and pretend I didn't hear that.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, the new home wants us part time and promises us that we are right at the top for a full time position as soon as one opens. UPS also called us today! So things are looking up.

We will check out rentals this week and most likely (Lord willing) turn in our notice here and start the new home and UPS within the next few weeks.

Thanks for the prayers, and please keep them coming as we look at a MAJOR life change.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, and on this SAME day, our daughter got a part time job after looking for a LONG time.

Praise the Lord and His mighty hand upon our lives.


----------

